# Nero-Error: Could not perform end of Disc-at-once - Please Help



## Billyips339 (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Friends

You previously helped me in BIOS this time I've nero error.

I've Nero 7 smart suit (Or whatever hell its name), previously I was able to burn Data DVDS on it, all were of UMAX (company name) DVDs,

Now I bought this 'Crux DVDs' , crux is company name by the way. & all the time, when I try to write it shows errors, after finishing the 100% writing, that 'couldnot perform end of disk at once'

I've acer 5101 Laptop, 512 MB RAM, 2 Ghz. AMD 64 , & all good, I don't use any screen saver or any other programs, while writing any thing, still it is not helping, & i've been able to write on 2 out of the 10 Crux DVDS I bought.

I know there are a lot experts here, plz. give me some solution,
I know you'll help, so thanks in advance.

Let me include the log file of the error....
==============

The Oddman
WTMAC
1A20-020E-0000-1349-1210-6697*

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: File 'Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=4.71 (0002), size=45056 bytes, created 7/17/2002 2:03:20 PM
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Ahead\nero\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.68, size=160016 bytes, created 7/22/2004 5:33:44 PM
Nero version: 6.3.1.26 (Nero Express)
Recorder:             <Slimtype DVDRW SSM-8515S>Version: GRS6 - HA 0 TA 1 - 6.3.1.26
Adapter driver:      <atapi>                   HA 0
Drive buffer  :      2048kB
Bus Type      :      via Inquiry data (1) -> ATAPI, detected: ATAPI
Connected to MMC as unknown drive with class-nr : 1
Drive is autodetected - recorder class: Std. MMC recorder
CD-ROM:               <Slimtype DVDRW SSM-8515S >Version: GRS6 - HA 0 TA 1 - 6.3.1.26
Adapter driver:      <atapi>                   HA 0

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral       : TOSHIBA MK6034GAX                atapi Port 0 ID 0  DMA: On
CdRomPeripheral      : Slimtype DVDRW SSM-8515S         atapi Port 0 ID 1  DMA: On

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
Slimtype DVDRW SSM-8515S   E:   CDRom0
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs:
WriteBufferSize: 66060288 (0) Byte
ShowDrvBufStat : 0
BUFE           : 0
Physical memory     : 446MB (456808kB)
Free physical memory: 88MB (91000kB)
Memory in use       : 80 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Static Write Speed Table: 0
Use Inquiry    : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0)

16.6.2007
ISO compilation
6:30:54 AM    #1 Text 0 File Isodoc.cpp, Line 6083
   Iso document burn settings
   ------------------------------------------
   Determine maximum speed : FALSE
   Simulate                : FALSE
   Write                   : TRUE
   Finalize CD             : TRUE
   Multisession            : FALSE
   Burning mode            : DAO
   Mode                    : 1
   ISO Level               : 1 (Max. of 11 = 8 + 3 char)
   Character set           : ISO 9660
   Joliet                  : TRUE
   Allow pathdepth more than 8 directories : FALSE
   Allow more than 255 characters in path  : FALSE
   Write ISO9660 ;1 file extensions        : TRUE
   6:30:54 AM    #2 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 126
   Reader running
   6:30:54 AM    #3 Text 0 File Writer.cpp, Line 124
   Writer Slimtype DVDRW SSM-8515S  running
   6:30:54 AM    #4 ISO9660GEN -11 File geniso.cpp, Line 3899
   First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)
   6:30:54 AM    #5 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3152
   Turn on Disc-at-once, using DVD media
   6:30:55 AM    #6 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 247
   Last possible write address on media:  2295103 (510:01.28, 4482MB)
   Last address to be written:            2288383 (508:31.58, 4469MB)
   6:30:55 AM    #7 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 259
   Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)
   6:30:55 AM    #8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2162
   Recorder: Slimtype DVDRW SSM-8515S, Media type: DVD+R
    Disc Manufacturer ID: Plasmon1, Media Type ID: C01, Product revision number: 0
    Disc Application Code: 0, Extended Information Indicators: 3
   6:30:55 AM    #9 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 420
   >>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
   =========================================
   6:30:55 AM    #10 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 813
   Setup items (after recorder preparation)
    0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 (CTransferItem)
       2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
       original disc pos #0 + 2288384 (2288384) = #2288384/508:31.59
       relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/required, no patch infos
       -> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 2288384 blocks [Slimtype DVDRW SSM-8515S ]
   --------------------------------------------------------------
   6:30:55 AM    #11 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 984
   Prepare recorder [Slimtype DVDRW SSM-8515S ] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
   DAO infos:
   ==========
    MCN: ""
    TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
    Tracks 1 to 1:
      1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos             0             0    4686610432, ISRC ""
   DAO layout:
   ===========
    __Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_RecDep_|_CtrlAdr_
          0 |  lead-in |   0 |   0x00 |  0x41
          0 |        1 |   0 |   0x00 |  0x41
          0 |        1 |   1 |   0x00 |  0x41
    2288384 | lead-out |   1 |   0x00 |  0x41
   6:30:55 AM    #12 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1855
   Caching of files started
   6:30:55 AM    #13 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4163
   Cache writing successful.
   6:30:55 AM    #14 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1855
   Caching of files completed
   6:30:55 AM    #15 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1855
   Burn process started at 2.4x (3,324 KB/s)
   6:30:56 AM    #16 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2344
   Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0
   6:30:56 AM    #17 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 8228
   ---- DVD Structure: Physical Format Information (00h) ----
   Layer: 0, Address: 0 (0 h), AGID: 0; Length: 2050
    Book Type: DVD+R   (10), Part Version: 1
    Disc Size: 120 mm,      Maximum Rate: <not specified> (F h)
    Number of Layers: 1,    Track Path: Parallel Track Path (PTP),  Layer Type: recordable
    Linear Density:         0,267 um/bit,  Track Density:  0,74 um/track
    Starting Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h (DVD-ROM, DVD-R/-RW, DVD+R/+RW)
    End Physical Sector Number of Data Area:      26053F h
    End Sector Number in Layer 0:                 0 h
    Data in Burst Cutting Area (BCA) does not exist
     Disc Application Code: 0 / 0 h
     Extended Information indicators: 3 h
     Disc Manufacturer ID: Plasmon1
     Media type ID: C01
     Product revision number: 0
     Number of Physical format information bytes in use in ADIP up to byte 63: 56
    Media Specific [16..63]:
         00 00 03 50 6C 61 73 6D - 6F 6E 31 43 30 31 00 38    ...Plasmon1C01.8
         23 54 37 15 02 52 6C 02 - B4 63 15 15 0B 0A 08 08    #T7..Rl..c......
         01 19 1B 0C 0C 0C 0D 01 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00    ................
   6:30:56 AM    #18 Text 0 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1713
   Set remaining time: 23:47,478 (1427478ms) -> OK
   6:30:56 AM    #19 Text 0 File DVDPlusRW.cpp, Line 628
   Start write address at LBA 0
   DVD high compatibility mode: Yes
   6:53:11 AM    #20 Text 0 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 115
   <Slimtype DVDRW SSM-8515S > start writing Lead-Out at LBA 2288384 (22EB00h), lenght 0 blocks
   6:53:12 AM    #21 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 229
   all writers idle, stopping conversion
   6:53:39 AM    #22 SCSI -1176 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1191
   SCSI Exec, HA 0, TA 1, LUN 0
   Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
   HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
   TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
   Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
   Sense Code: 0x72
   Sense Qual: 0x03
   CDB Data:   0x5B 0x01 0x06 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00
   Sense Data: 0x70 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0A
               0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x72 0x03
   6:53:39 AM    #23 Text 0 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1713
   Set remaining time: 0:00,000 (0ms) -> OK
   6:53:39 AM    #24 CDR -1176 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1708
   Session fixation error
   6:53:39 AM    #25 TRANSFER -24 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1708
   Could not perform end of Disc-at-once
   6:54:17 AM    #26 Phase 127 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1855
   Generating DVD high compatibility borders
   6:55:26 AM    #27 Text 0 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1713
   Set remaining time: 0:00,000 (0ms) -> OK
   6:55:26 AM    #28 Phase 129 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1855
   Generating DVD borders completed successfully
   6:55:26 AM    #29 Text 0 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1713
   Set remaining time: 0:00,000 (0ms) -> OK
   6:55:26 AM    #30 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1855
   Burn process failed at 2.4x (3,324 KB/s)

Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\ASPI32.SYS': Ver=4.71 (0002) built by: WinDDK, size=16512 bytes, created 7/17/2002 1:05:10 PM
File 'Drivers\atapi.sys': Ver=5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), size=95360 bytes, created 8/3/2004 4:59:44 PM (Adapter driver for rec)

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)

===========================


----------



## Liggy (Jun 16, 2007)

sounds like low memory... check you email buddy.


----------



## Anindya (Jun 16, 2007)

why dont u try with any dvd from other companies and see what happens?


----------



## spikygv (Jun 16, 2007)

try riting less than 4.7gb (say 4gb only ) . i see that ur physical mem is very low.dont load too many programs in the background . does this happen with sony or moserbaer discs also ? ( the 2 u mentioned appear to be cheepos) . and can u  rite in track at once mode successfully?


----------

